# Best Conference at Basketball



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Which conference is the best in college basketball?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

no question, currently it is the BIG 12!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Big 12... No doubt... In no particular order... Mizzou... Kansas... Texas... Oklahoma... Oklahoma St... Colorado... Texas tech... Jus to name a few.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Seems like you can't post-pad to get your conference #1. Looks like the Big 12 will be number 1 again!!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

> no question, currently it is the BIG 12


I don't think any of the others are even close... the SEC's probably the closest


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

wow no SEC fans are here? I am shocked. Like what Hollis just said, it looks like the BIG 12!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Here is how the conference's finished last year.

*SEC:*

_EASTERN DIVISION:_

Kentucky (32-4)*

Florida (25-8)*

Georgia (19-8)

Tennessee (17-12)

South Carolina (12-16)

Vanderbilt (11-18)

_WESTERN DIVISION:_

Miss St. (21-10)*

Auburn (22-12)*

LSU (21-11)*

Alabama (17-12)*

Ole Miss (14-15)


_* = NCAA Tournament bid_

.........................................................................................................

*BIG 12:*

Kansas (30-8)*

Texas (26-7)*

Oklahoma (27-7)*

Oklahoma St. (22-10)*

Missouri (22-11)*

Colorado (20-12)*

Texas Tech (22-13)

Texas A&M (14-14)

Iowa State (17-14)

Baylor (14-14)

Kansas State (13-17)

Nebraska (11-19)


_* = NCAA Tournament bid_

.........................................................................................................


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> Here is how the conference's finished last year.
> 
> *SEC:*
> ...


records does not tell everything.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Big 12- 3 elite 8, 2 final 4, 1 final game. What were the SEC #s again?


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

_SEC:_

6 NCAA Tournament Teams,

3 Round of 32 Teams,

2 Sweet 16 Teams,

1 Elite 8 Team.

.........................................................................................................

_SEC Big 12 Head-to-Head:_

11-14-02
Alabama 68, Oklahoma 62

11-15-02
Texas 77, Georgia 71

11-29-02
Florida 83, Kansas 73

11-30-02
Texas A&M 79, LSU 77

12-3-02
Georgia 71, Colorado 70

12-4-02
Texas A&M 83, Tennessee 66

12-28-02
Miss St. 54, Oklahoma 45

12-30-02
Oklahoma St. 71, Arkansas 45

_SEC = 4, Big 12 = 4_


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*The Big East*

Is there a conference 3 deep as:

UConn
Syracuse
Notre Dame.

Not saying that makes it the best conference (it doesn't look as deep as last year) but at the top three I think there is no better.

Agree? Disagree - well then make your case.


Let's not forget how the top four teams in the Big East competed in the tournament last year.

13-3, All 4 teams making the sweet 16.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: The Big East*



> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Is there a conference 3 deep as:
> 
> UConn
> ...


That 3 deep is about as good as KU, OU and Texas last year...I don't see anyone rivaling it next year, maybe some *S*orry*EC* teams..


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: The Big East*



> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> That 3 deep is about as good as KU, OU and Texas last year...I don't see anyone rivaling it next year, maybe some *S*orry*EC* teams..



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

SEC


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: The Big East*



> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> That 3 deep is about as good as KU, OU and Texas last year...I don't see anyone rivaling it next year, maybe some *S*orry*EC* teams..


thats why syracuse beat the whole big 12 one after another last season..


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: The Big East*



> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> thats why syracuse beat the whole big 12 one after another last season..


That has to do with....

BTW, they couldn't really beat the SEC in the tourney, they were all eliminated too early


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

> BTW, they couldn't really beat the SEC in the tourney, they were all eliminated too early


 

.........................................................................................................

*NBA Players:*

_SEC:_

Jason Caffey, Milwaukee (Alabama)

Robert Horry, San Antonio (Alabama)

Antonio McDyess, New York (Alabama)

Latrell Sprewell, Minnesota (Alabama)

Gerald Wallace, Sacramento (Alabama)

Joe Johnson, Phoenix (Arkansas)

Jannero Pargo, LA Lakers (Arkansas)

Corliss Williamson, Detroit (Arkansas)

Jamison Brewer, Indiana (Auburn)

Pat Burke, Orlando (Auburn)

Adam Harrington, Denver (Auburn)

Mamadou N'diaye, Toronto (Auburn)

Wesley Person, Memphis (Auburn)

Andrew DeClercq, Orlando (Florida)

Donnell Harvey, Denver (Florida)

Mike Miller, Memphis (Florida)

Jason Williams, Memphis (Florida)

Shandon Anderson, New York (Georgia)

Jumaine Jones, Cleveland (Georgia)

Derek Anderson, Portland (Kentucky)

Tony Delk, Boston (Kentucky)

Jamaal Magloire, New Orleans (Kentucky)

Jamal Mashburn, New Orleans (Kentucky)

Walter McCarty, Boston (Kentucky)

Ron Mercer, San Antonio (Kentucky)

Nazr Mohammed, Atlanta (Kentucky)

Scott Padgett, Utah (Kentucky)

Mark Pope, New York (Kentucky)

Tayshaun Prince, Detroit (Kentucky)

Antoine Walker, Boston (Kentucky)

Shaquille O'Neal, LA Lakers (LSU)

Stromile Swift, Memphis (LSU)

Ansu Sesay, Seattle (Ole Miss)

Erick Dampier, Golden State (Miss St.)

Marcus Haislip, Milwaukee (Tennessee)

Allan Houston, New York (Tennessee)

Vincent Yarbrough, Denver (Tennessee)

Dan Langhi, Phoenix (Vanderbilt)

_(not including rookies)_


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

id have to say definitly big 12. texas, oklahoma, kansas, and missouri are a nice top 4


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Last season and in this upcoming one, the Big XII is a fairly obvious frontrunner for best conference. 

Nonetheless, looking more than just the last couple of seasons, the ACC is the best basketball conference in the country.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

> id have to say definitly big 12. texas, oklahoma, kansas, and missouri are a nice top 4


All those teams except Mizz lost star players. I would think they would be a bit weaker then last year. I will be interested to see how KU does after loosing their two all-americans and then getting a new coach. They do have some really good young players though.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> 
> 12-28-02
> Miss St. 54, Oklahoma 45


:wordyo:


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Of course it's the Big XII... :laugh: :no: :laugh: 

Yeah, right! The SEC has always been the better conference in basketball. 

So what if Oklahoma, Texas, and Mizzou had a couple of good years.... WoooooooHooooooo! The SEC has been on top year after year after year after year.

Kentucky is always in the top 5 or 10. Same for Florida on the most part. 

The SEC had 3 teams ranked #1 in the country last year. The Little 12 didn't. 

Let's wait until the SEC/Little 12 challenge and all you Little 12ers will get to see some REAL COLLEGE BALL.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Let's wait until the SEC/Little 12 challenge and all you Little 12ers will get to see some REAL COLLEGE BALL.


I'm a Big 12 fan... I'll forgive ya for your diss... This time only... I got's NO love for the SEC... Even though I'm an U of Florida Alumni... Wait till the Title game before you judge who's got the strongest conference... Peace


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Half the players on that list are garbage.



> So what if Oklahoma, Texas, and Mizzou had a couple of good years.... WoooooooHooooooo! The SEC has been on top year after year after year after year.


I seriously doubt the SEC had this much success in their first 8 years of existence. BTW, if you think the SEC is historically better than the ACC you might just be called a homer...



> The SEC had 3 teams ranked #1 in the country last year. The Little 12 didn't.


This means nothing other than that they had a lot of overrated teams. How many final four teams?



> Kentucky is always in the top 5 or 10. Same for Florida on the most part.


Kansas, anyone?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

KU is consistent top 15 year in year out

Oklahoma always have a solid team on the court

Missouri is a basketball school without the glory. They have a good basketball tradition

Iowa State perhaps one of the greatest fans in college ball

Okie State next to Kansas has the most basketball glory in the confernece

Texas an up and coming program hidden from the Football program

Kansas State until the past 15 years, they were a basketball powerhouse.

Nebraska puts a solid game on

Texas Tech is becoming a basketball school with Bobby Knight

Baylor is an up and coming program with Bliss as the coach

A & M is maybe the team that is not there yet.



Also if you look what the Big 12 procceders Big 6, Big 7, and Big 8 that is a lot of tradition build up. The old conferences had perhaps one of the greatest coaches of all time, Phog ALlen, had one of hte greatest players of all time, WIlt Chamberlain. Had the FOUNDER of basketball as one of the Coaches, James Naismith. One of the most underrated coaches of all time, Norm Stewart. The NCAA's was founded by some of the old conferneces coaches and others. Up to around the 1980's the majority of the NCAA's was played in big 12 country. 

I can go on and on.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Baron</b>!
> Of course it's the Big XII... :laugh: :no: :laugh:
> 
> Yeah, right! The SEC has always been the better conference in basketball.
> ...


That's my story and I'm stickin' to it!  

Go SEC!!!


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

> Half the players on that list are garbage.


Well there in the NBA so they are obviously pretty good.




> Also if you look what the Big 12 procceders Big 6, Big 7, and Big 8 that is a lot of tradition build up. The old conferences had perhaps one of the greatest coaches of all time, Phog ALlen, had one of hte greatest players of all time, WIlt Chamberlain. Had the FOUNDER of basketball as one of the Coaches, James Naismith. One of the most underrated coaches of all time, Norm Stewart. The NCAA's was founded by some of the old conferneces coaches and others. Up to around the 1980's the majority of the NCAA's was played in big 12 country.
> 
> I can go on and on.



As can the SEC.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*If you*



> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Well there in the NBA so they are obviously pretty good.


got a point, but as of now the Big 12 is best confernce.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Well there in the NBA so they are obviously pretty good.


Obviously!!! :yes:


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

garbage for the NBA. Of course they're good players, but they're not good NBA players.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: The Big East*



> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> That has to do with....
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Here are some more stats to take into consideration.

*RPI:*

_(3-16-03)_

_SEC:_

1.) Kentucky 

5.) Georgia

15.) Florida

24.) Miss St.

36.) Auburn

38.) Alabama

39.) LSU

60.) Tennessee

89.) South Carolina

92.) Vanderbilt

101.) Ole Miss

106.) Arkansas


_Big 12:_

3.) Oklahoma

4.) Texas

6.) Kansas

17.) Missouri

22.) Oklahoma State

46.) Colorado

48.) Texas Tech

68.) Texas A&M

94.) Iowa State

112.) Baylor

130.) Kansas State

132.) Nebraska

.........................................................................................................

*Strength of Schedule:*

_(3-16-03)_

_SEC:_

1.) Georgia

2.) Arkansas

8.) Vanderbilt

15.) Kentucky

16.) South Carolina

18.) Miss St.

20.) Alabama

27.) Auburn

33.) Florida

57.) LSU

58.) Tennessee

60.) Ole Miss


_Big 12:_

3.) Oklahoma

4.) Texas

5.) Missouri

6.) Kansas

11.) Oklahoma State

22.) Texas A&M

25.) Texas Tech

42.) Nebraska

49.) Colorado

64.) Kansas State

76.) Iowa State

81.) Baylor

.........................................................................................................


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

I think the fact that Kansas lost their coach and two best players and are still a legit top 10 team proves they're up there with anyone the SEC can bring. OU is in the same boat, they lose Price, White and Ere, yet a lot of people are very high on them. Texas lost Ford, yet people still have them in their top 10's. Some people may call Mizzou an underachieving program, but in reality they've just been given a bit too much hype under Snyder. But he has taken them to the tournament every year and has only lost to eventual final four teams. They finally have a real point guard this season, so I expect they'll live up to the hype this time.

The SEC has Kentucky and Florida. None of the other programs are quite on their level, and neither of those two teams are head and shoulders above any of the top four in the Big XII. KU, OU, UT and MU match up very well with the SEC's top four. Arkansas may be on the rise, but they've got a long, long way to go.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pharcyde</b>!
> I think the fact that Kansas lost their coach and two best players and are still a legit top 10 team proves they're up there with anyone the SEC can bring. OU is in the same boat, they lose Price, White and Ere, yet a lot of people are very high on them. Texas lost Ford, yet people still have them in their top 10's. Some people may call Mizzou an underachieving program, but in reality they've just been given a bit too much hype under Snyder. But he has taken them to the tournament every year and has only lost to eventual final four teams. They finally have a real point guard this season, so I expect they'll live up to the hype this time.
> 
> The SEC has Kentucky and Florida. None of the other programs are quite on their level, and neither of those two teams are head and shoulders above any of the top four in the Big XII. KU, OU, UT and MU match up very well with the SEC's top four. Arkansas may be on the rise, but they've got a long, long way to go.


wow we agree on somethign else. You are totally right on the SEC. Really they only have two very very good teams, which Big 12 has KU, OU, Texas, and Missouri


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

I wouldn't consider a program like Mizzou any better then say a Alabama or Miss St.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

I was going to make this a long reply, but I'll keep it short. Last year's Mizzou team was better than Alabama or Mississippi State. Mizzou lost less in the offseason than either of the two SEC schools and added more. Mizzou's 2004 class already consists of Grimes, who is better than the two post players MSU has verbals from. Jason Horton and Marshall Brown will also be Tigers and an announcement is coming soon (possibly as soon as today). Horton's better than Alabama's point guard recruit. Alabama also has a nice looking SG signed, but he's not as good as Joe Crawford or Malik Hairston, and at least one of those guys will likely be a Mizzou Tiger, too.

MU was better last year. They'll be better this year. They're getting better recruits and will be better in the future.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

Further proof that the Big XII is better than the SEC, look at the US Pan Am roster. Three Big XII players made the team and one more was invited. Only one SEC player made it and one other quit due to injury before the final cuts. No other conference had as many invitees in the final 17, but both the Pac 10 and Big East had three.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Conference USA


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

> Further proof that the Big XII is better than the SEC, look at the US Pan Am roster. Three Big XII players made the team and one more was invited. Only one SEC player made it and one other quit due to injury before the final cuts. No other conference had as many invitees in the final 17, but both the Pac 10 and Big East had three.


2003 USA Basketball Men's Senior National Team.
http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/03_molyq_3roleplayers.html

Big 12:

Nick Collison (Kansas)


2003 USA Men's Pan American Games Team.
http://www.usabasketball.com/men/03_mpag_roster.html

SEC:

Chuck Hayes (Kentucky)

Gerald Fitch (Kentucky) (out due to injury)

Big 12:

Arthur Johnson (Missouri)

Brandon Mouton (Texas)

Rickey Paulding (Missouri)


2003 USA Men's Junior World Championship Team.
http://www.usabasketball.com/men/03_mjwc_roster.html

SEC:

C.J. Watson (Tennessee)

Big 12:

De'Angelo Alexander (Oklahoma)


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> 
> 
> 2003 USA Basketball Men's Senior National Team.
> ...


What's your point? That's pretty much what I just said, the Big XII has more players on the international team (you left off Lawrence Roberts of Baylor from the Pan Am list, though. If you're going to include an injured Kentucky player you have to include Roberts).


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pharcyde</b>!
> 
> 
> What's your point? That's pretty much what I just said, the Big XII has more players on the international team (you left off Lawrence Roberts of Baylor from the Pan Am list, though. If you're going to include an injured Kentucky player you have to include Roberts).


Hey you got a point for your arugement, don't say that much though, but you got a point


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey you got a point for your arugement, don't say that much though, but you got a point


I have absolutely no idea what you just tried to say.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

> What's your point? That's pretty much what I just said, the Big XII has more players on the international team (you left off Lawrence Roberts of Baylor from the Pan Am list, though. If you're going to include an injured Kentucky player you have to include Roberts).


Who said I was trying to make a point? I was just putting the facts out there. And I didn't know about Roberts from Baylor. If I had he would have been included.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

From Andy Katz's Daily Word...



> The consensus seemed to be that the SEC is headed for its worst season.


uh-ohhh


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TonyM</b>!
> From Andy Katz's Daily Word...
> 
> 
> ...



hmmmm, uh ohh is right,


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

does anyone know why i cant vote??i wouldve voted SEC


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ErikDaniels14UK</b>!
> does anyone know why i cant vote??i wouldve voted SEC


What happens when you try to vote?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ErikDaniels14UK</b>!
> does anyone know why i cant vote??i wouldve voted SEC


The Poll doesn't permit poor answers 

The SEC is down this year, after a solid stretch as one of the top three conferences over the past 5 years (at least).

The SEC might come back in a few years, but in 2003, they are clearly not contenders for best conference.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ErikDaniels14UK</b>!
> does anyone know why i cant vote??i wouldve voted SEC


DId you already voted? That could happen


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

watch out SEC, ACC is only 3 behind!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> The Poll doesn't permit poor answers


:laugh:


----------



## dukeballer25 (Aug 26, 2003)

idk about you guys, but the ACC is my choice


----------

